

Is the iPhone 4 an iPad killer? - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/is-the-iphone-4-an-ipad-killer-2010-6

======
iamdave
If I ever became a publishing editor, I would fire the first person to send me
an article titled "Is {x} a {y} killer?" or anything related, just to set an
example.

